# GA and Mizz



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope Ga bends them over and gives them an old man butt whipping. I want them to doubt their decision to come to the sec. 


LET'S GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Do it Dawgs


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Me too, but with 4 starters out, I'll just be glad to get a win.  The first series, the D looks better than the O.


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

And they brought those arena league looking uniforms with them.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Boo boo at his best, same run play 3 times in a row


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't think Mizzery cares who they are playing.  Sure is dead on this post.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Uga might have well just stayed home. They're playing like they don't even care.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2012)

What network is carrying this game


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Ga is looking pitifull. They better step it up or it's gone be a long ride home. Hope they get it figured out now and come out playing.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 8, 2012)

fairhope said:


> What network is carrying this game



Espn2 I believe


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Espn 2


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Now they need to take it down the field and score.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Our D is stopping them when needed!  Got to settle down.


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 8, 2012)

Terrible play calling & stupid mistakes on our part. Dawgs gotta get it 2gether.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

D looking good. O is looking sad. Hopefully the d can score so we can get some points on the board.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We act liked we have never played on the road before!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Jarvis Jones. Only one on the Ga team who came to play.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

It will be overturned I bet, it is close.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Herrera too!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah the D is looking pretty good considering, but the play calling and offense is looking rough. Maybe this poor punt will get us going!! GO DAWGS


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Murray is horrible!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Horrible!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Murray you better cheer, just go join the cheer leaders!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Dawgs need a qb!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

fishnguy said:


> Dawgs need a qb!



x 100,000,000,000,000


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Dawgs need an oc. It's been the same plays since he got the job. I hope they fire him and get some body else next season.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Every pass is high! Needs to calm down.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

They are all @@##%^&&^%$#@


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Bonehead play


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

That was just stupid.


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> Every pass is high! Needs to calm down.



Murray is playing like crap.   Same as last week.  He needs to get it going.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We have got to put points on the board this time!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you d. Only hope we have right now.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank goodness there offense sux too.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Why do we run the fastest guy on the field between the tackles?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Bobo has no faith in Murray clear by this drive.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We suck!


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

Dog's D came to play.

That will keep them in the game till the O gets cranking.  I don't think the Tigers can continue to contain their running attack.

I think Old Man ball will win the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jarvis Jones is a beast and if he doesn't wear himself out should keep the run in check. Ga should pound the middle with the run for a few rounds and see if they can wear down the defenders and open up the passing game.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

WTH is wrong with us!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Norman is awesome! Ball game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Nevermind. Mizzou just found a way around Jones...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

We don't deserve to be ranked inside the top 25 in my opinion!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

I've said it from the day I found out we were playing Mizzu if we went into halftime losing the game would be over.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Suspensions hurting.


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

Ouch,  I jinxed 'em


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

About time


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

FInally


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Seriously thats your only job!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Should've went for 2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> About time



Yep, looks like UGA needs to play no huddle in the second half and keep Mizzou off balance.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

You can't hit a 52 yard field goal but not a dang chip shot!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2012)

It's obvious who has the better team, but when you play like this and let the other team hang around at home, you set yourself up for a loss.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> It's obvious who has the better team, but when you play like this and let the other team hang around at home, you set yourself up for a loss.



And thats what Bobo and Richt are good at letting teams hang around.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> It's obvious who has the better team, but when you play like this and let the other team hang around at home, you set yourself up for a loss.




^^^^
This


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Norman is horrible. Put Josh Harvey back there.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

The edges are wide open, why are we not doing a toss sweep!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> The edges are wide open, why are we not doing a toss sweep!



Because dont you know the right way to call the plays and thats run the fastest guy between the tackles. Thats what bobo thinks atleast.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2012)

I was worried about our D,boy was I wrong,we have no O


UGLY!!!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope they can get it together at half. If they stop doing stupid things and bobo falls down the steps and goes to the hospital we might win the game.


----------



## Deernut3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Grantham for head coach ! Richt can retire to Somalia and give much needed  circumcisions.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 8, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> The edges are wide open, why are we not doing a toss sweep!



Not in the "Old Man Football Playbook" .


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Our safety sucks we cant cover and old man in a wheelchair!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

That hurts!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Real Norman is the best we have?


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I believe that's the ball game. Might as well go to bed.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope Richt is happy!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

Murray and Bobo are going to HAVE to step up their games, if we want to have a chance this game, heck this year! And another thing, cut down on the stupid penalties!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Pull Theus out of the game. We need someone with game experience in there.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Well that contract exstension is going to cost UGA this time!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Pull Theus out of the game. We need someone with game experience in there.



Guy behind him is green also.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2012)

No offense, but Uga sucks!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Only 8 down guys , still got a chance.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

I swear im tired of seeing 34 dive on the pile after the whistle and nothing happening.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you about time he has been doing it all night


----------



## K80 (Sep 8, 2012)

For those of us at camp getting ready for bed what's going on?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

UGA is playing the same as last week.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 8, 2012)

Bless your lil Bulldog hearts...Murray just got smoked!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Good knock him out of the game!


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Good knock him out of the game!



Lol


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Needs points here.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

There d is starting to fall every play.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

injuries and cramps mounting on mizzou...uga may wear them down and win this thing

The big question for me was mizzou going to be able to sustain over 4 full quarters.  Not sure they have SEC depth yet....


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Touchdown


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Got to get this.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Does it make any body else mad when your team is down and the announcer says your coach is just calmly standing there?  It really makes me mad. I want a coach with some fire and heart. One that will jump up and down mad when a player does something stupid. Anybody else?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

All tied up


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Great score


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes !


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

timothyroland said:


> Does it make any body else mad when your team is down and the announcer says your coach is just calmly standing there?  It really makes me mad. I want a coach with some fire and heart. One that will jump up and down mad when a player does something stupid. Anybody else?



Yep I just put a hole in the wall when they said that! Now I got some explaining to do to the wife when she gets home!


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally a spark of life???????


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

timothyroland said:


> Does it make any body else mad when your team is down and the announcer says your coach is just calmly standing there?  It really makes me mad. I want a coach with some fire and heart. One that will jump up and down mad when a player does something stupid. Anybody else?



I don't know do you want a calm coach winning at a .750 clip or do you want a tantrum thrower to go along with a .450 winning percentage.

Saban doesn't seem to scream much during a game....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Come on DAWGS hunker down!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

D has got to stop them this time.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Deer bandit I haven't gone that far yet but very close. I want let the kids in the living room for the language.


----------



## K80 (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> All tied up



They go for two?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

So much for the D


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

timothyroland said:


> Deer bandit I haven't gone that far yet but very close. I want let the kids in the living room for the language.



Kids are gone and the wife is out with friends!


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

Defense is really missing those starters!


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Saban doesn't seem to scream much during a game....



Which Saban are you talking about? Mrs Saban?


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I want a coach with emotion. Saban shows some. Watch his games close he gets in the kids face, and rips the hed set off. Plus he wins championships Richt does none of that. Same emotions no matter what happens.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

I didnt know Martinez was back as D cordinator


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Man those Mizzu fans are showing some class booing when a man is down.


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Mizzou just picking the d apart with underneath stuff.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Lets just let them walk to the first down mark


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

There reffs suck!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 8, 2012)

Seems that UGA is playing to the level of there competition... did it last week for the most part also... I know they are better than what they are showing...


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Man those Mizzu fans are showing some class booing when a man is down.



Maybe the man should have not waited for the ball to be almost snapped to determine he had a pain.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

those are SEC refs that have been calling games in the SEC for years


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Missing our guys in the secondary is hurting.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> those are SEC refs that have been calling games in the SEC for years



I know andI was just saying they suck. They wait to throw flags until the play is completely over.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> I know andI was just saying they suck. They wait to throw flags until the play is completely over.



oh, gotcha...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> I know andI was just saying they suck. They wait to throw flags until the play is completely over.



Now thats true, there has been several "prior to the play, false start on the offense"


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Watch the fake


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Way to hold D!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Use your head this time Bobo


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Use your head this time Bobo



Did you hear what you just said?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Richt has no emotion


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

How many penalties is that tonight? 7 for 45


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

How many times are they gonna shoot themselves in the foot with penalties?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you brown!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Freshmen mistakes. Good pass


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Whats the over/under on UGA penalties?


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Touchdown


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

We Lead TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep your foot on the gas this time Bobo


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you. Finally we have the lead.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

Richardson limps off...I guess old man football is too tough for him.


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Now let's keep the heat turned up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Man this kicker kills me


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

Great throw and catch for the TD.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 8, 2012)

That's what Georgia's offense is suppose to look like! Come on DAWGS!!! I think we need a new extra point kicker


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Richardson limps off...I guess old man football is too tough for him.



I'm a diehard UGA fan but I cant wait to see Bama wax Mizzu's @#$


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

good lord arky choking on the big one


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Where's Conley been he has been quite so far this year?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> I'm a diehard UGA fan but I cant wait to see Bama wax Mizzu's @#$



We get them in our Columbia in 2 weeks...can't wait


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Sep 8, 2012)

I didn't realize Martinez ever left.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

If we can get a stop and another score it would really help.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> We get them in our Columbia in 2 weeks...can't wait



Well I can honestly say that will be the first time I pull for USC.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> good lord arky choking on the big one



Did you see that hit that their CB took. I hope that kids ok.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Richardson limps off...I guess old man football is too tough for him.



You noticed that too, humm.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> You noticed that too, humm.



I think everyone noticed that.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

need to stop those underneath passes


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

hey, it's a lot better game than I thought it would be


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We need a stop on this drive


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Come on Swan!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

seems like georgia's speed and toughness is wearing them down


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

they bout to fold up now


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

theres the stop needed


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally a stop now offense drive the field and score


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes nice Samuel!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

There is you some emotion! Mark Richt gives them a HUG!!!


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Sep 8, 2012)

Make something out of it now!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I called it, didn't work.


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Now is NOT the time to go conservative Richt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for the stop now let's drive and score. Take all the wind out of them.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

and the air just went out of mizzou stadium...


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Man couldnt have been a better person to make the tackle


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Arky in OT


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I wondered if we even had a tight end.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Watch the ball you had 10 yards Brown


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

arky in OT with LM....bwhahahahaha


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We need a TD not a field goal


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

big 3rd down here


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Need a td not a field goal.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr. Richardson can't handle the rigors of the SEC?


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Time management needs to be addressed in next weeks practice!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Not mistakes down here.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Yotedawg said:


> Time management needs to be addressed in next weeks practice!



Man you aint joking


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you kidding me in man coverage


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

No you did not try running it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

offensive brilliance right there...


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Let's run it so we can try a fg. Awesome play calling bobo.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi im Bobo and I dont want it to be more than a TD lead


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

you had a 4 point lead and ran the ball on 3rd and 11...wow


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

The EVER conservative Mark Richt...........I don't understand it. When a nascar driver gets the lead he don't let off the gas. Why does this man do it everytime?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Bobo has got to be the biggest idiot in college football. Isnt there a school we can pay to take him?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Deffense,

Please stop Mizzu because I'm being out coached and I cant call plays on a good day anyway. Thank you for your help.

Mike Bobo


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

He loves close games. Its killing my nerves.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Lets go D!!


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Really??????????????


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Just let them score it gives us more time to try to score


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Bobo has to go if ga will ever have a high scoring offince.


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope those time outs or lack of now dont become a factor late.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2012)

Arky falls to la Monroe.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

timothyroland said:


> Let's run it so we can try a fg. Awesome play calling bobo.



Same ole Bobo, when its 3rd and 10 plus, we run, 3rd and less than 3 we pass, usually go for a home run! Thats our great OC!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

your guys are winning this in spite of your coaches...


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Need a long , clock eating drive right here with points!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> your guys are winning this in spite of your coaches...



Bobo and Richt tought this was a charity event.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Gurley is good


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

Burst of speed!


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Booyah!!!!!!!!!! Big run baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

how is that not a horse collar tackle?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

If he had cut inside dude would have broke his leg


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> how is that not a horse collar tackle?



Man its the reffs im telling you they suck


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

We are winning thanks to players with heart not coaches with brains.


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

Gurley is not Girlie

Big timing it now


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Man Bennett you have to catch those


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> how is that not a horse collar tackle?



I was screaming that at my wife!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Really offense? Really


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Man i didnt know tripping a gunner was allowed now


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

They need to make Bennett catch 100 mph bb's in practice? Just catch the ball!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Big John


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

So lets see.  4th qtr and you are ahead and you're running backs are pounding them and NOW you throw the ball ?????????????


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Bring the heat


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad their qb can't keep his helment on.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you kidding me


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yotedawg said:


> I was screaming that at my wife![/QUOT
> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

yes JJ


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

interesting how both mizzou QB's stand perfectly still and flat footed in the pocket


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you D


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! Leave it to the D!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Jarvis jones. Game MVP.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you again


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

We just may have have kicked their ar$e!


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks USC


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> interesting how both mizzou QB's stand perfectly still and flat footed in the pocket



Been noticing that all night.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Now let's put it away.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2012)

That looked like a Touchdown to me!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep it on them D


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Td should be ball game.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

welcome to old man football mizzou


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

UGA fans chanting SEC


----------



## willie (Sep 8, 2012)

Grown man football


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought he was in to SS. Owell scored on the next play.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

willie said:


> Grown man football



yes..  And Gurley is a big man...  

Love his style...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope they interview richardson after the game.  It would serve him right to have to answer to his smack talk right after the loss.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't post much here but am a die hard dawgs fan. Ga making me sweat but Jones is a beast and a class act too. Wish theyd have lined him up after that int and let him score!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I hope they interview richardson after the game.  It would serve him right to have to answer to his smack talk right after the loss.



That would be awesome!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

We need a stop and then score again for good measure


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jarvis is a monster...not looking forward to facing him.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jarvis jones!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

Another score would be awesome. I want to see Gurley run over big mouth to get in. After that fumble it would be great.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tell me it ain't so, this Jones is a beast!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jones for president!


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

That was awesome effort on the fumble.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jarvis is a monster...not looking forward to facing him.



No kidding! That is one bad dude.....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

and the wheels come off the black and yellow school bus and the kids scream as they hurl over the cliff....


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

I want this score and another welcome them good and teach them to shut there mouth!


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Stick a fork in them. Old man football wins.........again.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you think that joke of a QB Franklin will ever forget Jones?


----------



## bonaireboy (Sep 8, 2012)

wow..jarvis jones is a beast...


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

Every Dawg fan on here needs to go on Facebook and pm Mr. Richardson!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 8, 2012)

And stick a fork in em!


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2012)

MizzWho?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome Mizzou.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2012)

tcward said:


> Do you think that joke of a QB Franklin will ever forget Jones?



I think he will have nightmares for weeks.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it baby


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Georgia fans chanting "Old man football"


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why do the have John Jenkins in there playing??????


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 8, 2012)

The D has absolutely taken control of this game.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2012)

Kwame got hurt earlier. Don't know how bad.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 8, 2012)

How Bout Dem DAWGS!!!


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

I would have loved to have seen another score. But 41-20 will have to do I guess.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

ha ha...richardson getting some camera shots...old man is sitting on the bench at the end of the game


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2012)

Grantham is one happy dude.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 8, 2012)

How bout them dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 8, 2012)

Marlon Brown looked great tonight.


----------



## centerc (Sep 8, 2012)

One of UGAs better wins as of late. They fought back and put it to them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2012)

Obama can thank Jarvis Jones for not adding a few more names to the unemployment numbers.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2012)

thank you D and JJ,he played one heck of a game tonight.

glad the O woke up a little

I still do not understand why we did not use Gurly more than we did??


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2012)

Bennett dropped some key passes from Murray.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

They finished the drill tonight! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2012)

Horns said:


> Bennett dropped some key passes from Murray.



yes he did,the O sucked it up tonight though,wish we would have ran Gurly more than we did....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> They finished the drill tonight! Go Dawgs!



I will agree that they came on strong at the end,the D really made it happen though


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2012)

Once again our D pulls us out of a jam. They need to just keep feeding Gurley the ball. I'm sure Marshall is fast and all but it seemed like he kept tripping on his own feet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

nickel back said:


> I will agree that they came on strong at the end,the D really made it happen though



The D saved the game. The O took advantage of the turnovers the D handed them when it counted!


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Why do the have John Jenkins in there playing??????



Hope he is o.k.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Jarvis Jones took over the Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Hope he is o.k.



Me too!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Jarvis Jones took over the Game.



Yes he did! I'm glad usc dr's didnt know what they were talking about!


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 9, 2012)

Like the announcer said the Dawgs were barking loud in the second half. They were also biting some a?? Go Dawgs!! Yeah Come On!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2012)

Great win, man we looked rough for first 2.5 qtrs, being the impatient fan I was calling for Hudson Mayson because Murray looked bad early.


----------

